# Hard disk cifrato

## publiosulpicio

Ciao a tutti. Vorrei provare a cifrare l'intero contenuto dell'hard disk. L'avevo fatto con ubuntu, che rendeva l'operazione abbastanza semplice e tra l'altro non c'erano differenze di prestazioni. Qualcuno di voi l'ha fatto in gentoo? Sapreste indicarmi una guida? Grazie!

----------

## bandreabis

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SECURITY_System_Encryption_DM-Crypt_with_LUKS

----------

## publiosulpicio

Grazie! Ho trovato anche questa http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Booting_encrypted_system_from_USB_stick, che è un riassunto di quella da te linkata.

----------

